# 1st pics at night with slr



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all 

Well Sunday saw my car have coilovers fitted, my 1st set ever and yep loving them. The car is low on 18" and need my arches rolled so that's next on list.

Be gentle with me, still learning with the slr. But decided to take some pics after it was lowered and it was a dry night too . Unsure if I was taking pics correctly tho!!










































































































Hope you like tho :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Rota G-Force? Which coilovers? Very nice :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

The last shot I like best....


also is your front number plate on straight...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Agreed
I Like the last one


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Car Key said:


> Rota G-Force? Which coilovers? Very nice :thumb:


Nah Ultralite Spec, fully powdercoated in 3m Gunmetal. D2 coilovers, amazing kit. They were on offer too had with delivery for £530 



A210 AMG said:


> The last shot I like best....
> 
> also is your front number plate on straight...


Thanks, it is a bit arty with pillar up close. Finding hard spots in Swansea though, nothing about the place!!

The front no.plate should be as its lining up with the holes. The rear though could be on a wonk as i had to stick on quickly before car show as one scre snapped on me, leaving the no.plate hanging. Im getting new ones made though


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Last few pics are best. Play with zooming a little during the exposure for some funky fx.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet car you've got there, I find the lights on in all the shots gets a bit too much for me like the last ones on the slope & the one with the pillar 4 in the car park too

Baz


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Sweet car you've got there, I find the lights on in all the shots gets a bit too much for me like the last ones on the slope & the one with the pillar 4 in the car park too
> 
> Baz


Agree about the lights. Nice car and photos though :thumb:


----------



## Gnat (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice photos there. Next time try using larger apertures (smaller number), even for the standing shots. Zoom your lens in as far as you can, and stand further back. This way you will get a smaller DoF and blur that background right out


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Personally I think 7 is the strongest image. Shows the car off well with decent lines (almost straight) no quirky composition.
I see potential here for a pro shot (like those nissan ads at the mo) which would prob come from a few hours in photoshop.
So yeah...seven :thumb:


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice pics and car


----------

